# What Does It Take For Custom Tees?



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Has any business owners here had a tee manufacturer to custom make them a line of tees, like Threadless has recently done?

I wonder if it's an expensive endeavor, as I am wanting to partner with a manufacturer to custom make shirts for my business.

Anyone with experience/insight on this, I'm all eyes. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

You might check out this thread:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/wholesale-t-shirts/t3526.html


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Wonderful thread, still reading it and sent COS a PM for any advice/info he can give on this.

Thanks...


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Ok - after a bit more research, what I'm actually needing is for a company who already creates tees I like to create them in much larger sizes.

I don't know if this constitutues creating a totally new design on my end or simply a matter of asking the manufacturer about offering larger sizes.

I've contacted one such manufacturer about this and awaiting a response.

Any additional insight on this is much appreciated.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

AdriaticBlue said:


> Ok - after a bit more research, what I'm actually needing is for a company who already creates tees I like to create them in much larger sizes.
> 
> I don't know if this constitutues creating a totally new design on my end or simply a matter of asking the manufacturer about offering larger sizes.
> 
> ...


creating larger sizes meaning "custom made larger 4x t-shirts" ....for example ?


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Yes T-BOT, for the most part, that's what I mean.

If any changes are to be had, I would possibly want to change sleeve and shirt lengths. 

AB


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

AdriaticBlue said:


> Yes T-BOT, for the most part, that's what I mean.
> 
> If any changes are to be had, I would possibly want to change sleeve and shirt lengths.
> 
> AB


for basic t-shirts, changing the patterN parts like front and back and the sleeves is extremely easy to do for a pattern maker that most manufacturers have on hand. 
Also, the size grading of such is very simple too. You should not have any problems. That would cost $50-100 to have a pattern maker do the changes and grading for Small up to 5-6 XL size patterns.

Once the patterns are made according to your fabric type (since you need to account for pre-production shrinkage and after production wash shrinkage) you get the samples made test them make final detail changes to the patterns if any and its readY to be produced.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Do you want the sleeves and shirt length to be longer or shorter than usual?

And just how big do you need them? Up to 6x or so I think you should be able to find blanks.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks to you both for the replies and details (T-BOT). 

Jasonda - I am specifically looking for 100% organic cotton tees, 3X to as large as I can get. This may be for a special line of shirts, but if it's something that the market constantly demands, I may want to sell all the time.

I will be visiting another printer in the area in 2 weeks who sells, screenprints and does water-based ink printing on organic tees, though they buy from American Apparel. I browsed the AA catalog and did not see tees of organic cotton in the sizes I'm interested in.

As for the sleeves, would want them longer in some styles but on others, the more "round", not boxy, sleeve design.

There's still a lot I don't know about water-based printing, printing on organic tees and selling organic tees. I'm moving on intuition and emotion here for some goals I have.


----------



## instrumental (Dec 28, 2006)

you have several options for companies that offer organic tees:

Organic Tees: Certified Organic Cotton Fair Trade T Shirts - Hae Now

Article.1 The designer's resource for fashion blanks.

american apparel, and you can try Recycled Clothes, Recycled T-shirts, Recycled baseball caps, Recycled tote bags and more! which is actually t-shirts made from plastic bottles, i will try and dig up some more for you...i have alot off info on organics but thats all from the top off my head.

as for getting your shirts made, most places will do it but require a 500 pc. minimum per color, you can choose the size breakdown between 4 sizes , for example small thru xlarge, or whatever your specs...the cheapest away around it is to get all 500 pcs. as white pfd(prepared for dy) and then bring them to a dye house and break up the sizes to specific colors so you have a broader range of colors for your line. just make sure to do research on whatever dye house you choose, make sure they are reputable, just like screenprintiers, they can either be great to work with or shady and cause you headaches. good luck


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I sent you some info. I hope it helps!


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks COS!


----------



## mothertongues (Aug 8, 2005)

Another organic T company that I use, is eConscious - econscious - Home. They do custom shirts too, check here: econscious - custom & private label
But you have to make 5000 custom Ts...


----------



## cpcooks (Dec 21, 2006)

AdriaticBlue said:


> Has any business owners here had a tee manufacturer to custom make them a line of tees, like Threadless has recently done?
> 
> I wonder if it's an expensive endeavor, as I am wanting to partner with a manufacturer to custom make shirts for my business.
> 
> ...



I'm using Alternative Apparel to custom make maternity tees. Also looking for others interested to join with me because their minimum is 1800 shirts.
CP


----------



## cpcooks (Dec 21, 2006)

instrumental said:


> as for getting your shirts made, most places will do it but require a 500 pc. minimum per color, you can choose the size breakdown between 4 sizes , for example small thru xlarge, or whatever your specs...the cheapest away around it is to get all 500 pcs. as white pfd(prepared for dy) and then bring them to a dye house and break up the sizes to specific colors so you have a broader range of colors for your line. just make sure to do research on whatever dye house you choose, make sure they are reputable, just like screenprintiers, they can either be great to work with or shady and cause you headaches. good luck


I've visited one dye house in downtown L.A. called Los Angeles Wash & Dye
(Los Angeles Dye and Wash). From all outward appearances they look good but I haven't actually worked with them yet. Does anyone know them and can you recommend them or other dye houses?
thanks,
CP


----------



## RisingBlue7 (Oct 8, 2006)

Boy o boy, I know what you're a saying about about "shady" screenprinters...lol! 




cpcooks said:


> just like screenprintiers, they can either be great to work with or shady and cause you headaches. good luck


----------

